# Slow Wireless Connection on Roamio Streaming???



## don129 (Jun 29, 2010)

So I just swapped out my Premiere TiVOs with Roamios. Both Premiere's had wireless N adapters and streaming between them on my wireless N network worked very well.

With my new Roamio's every time I try to stream between them I get an error message that the wireless network is too slow. 

Any suggestions for improving wireless performance here? Running Ethernet cables through my house is not an option so I have to get this resolved.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Which model roamios? If they're the plus or pro, I'd try using moca thru your coax lines.


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

I don't believe that streaming via integrated wireless is supported.


----------



## don129 (Jun 29, 2010)

I have the base Roamio..... should be using its wi-fi connection for streaming... no?


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

don129 said:


> I have the base Roamio..... should be using its wi-fi connection for streaming... no?


No. Although it has WiFi integrated, TiVo does not support Multi-Room Streaming over WiFi. You would need to use Ethernet or an external MoCA adapter.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You could try the same Wireless N adapters you were using before. Maybe they work better then the built in WiFi.


----------



## aztivo (Feb 23, 2005)

generaltso said:


> No. Although it has WiFi integrated, TiVo does not support Multi-Room Streaming over WiFi. You would need to use Ethernet or an external MoCA adapter.


Where is this info about not supporting streaming over we-fi comming from. I have had my premier elite on wi-fi for over two years and it streams like a champ!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

aztivo said:


> Where is this info about not supporting streaming over we-fi comming from. I have had my premier elite on wi-fi for over two years and it streams like a champ!


It's not that it can't, it's that TiVo specifically says on their help pages that streaming over wifi is not "supported". Meaning if you can get it to work then great, if not then don't call TiVo expecting them to help.

This is actually why I was so surprised they included wifi in the Roamio basic but not MoCa. Of course if people don't have Ethernet they're going to try using wifi next.


----------



## don129 (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks for the responses everyone. I used a MOCA adapter and have it up & running like a champ!!!!


----------



## Crrink (Sep 3, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> It's not that it can't, it's that TiVo specifically says on their help pages that streaming over wifi is not "supported". Meaning if you can get it to work then great, if not then don't call TiVo expecting them to help.
> 
> This is actually why I was so surprised they included wifi in the Roamio basic but not MoCa. Of course if people don't have Ethernet they're going to try using wifi next.


My Roamio Basic allowed me to try streaming a show over WiFi from my old hard wired Premiere, but the network was too slow to make it really useable. I was able to transfer about 12 hours of OTA shows to it over WiFi, but it took something like 20 hours to do this, so I got a switch and hard wired the Roamio for the remaining transfers I want to do.

So, WiFi was an option for me, just not one that worked well enough to be useful without at least some more troubleshooting to see if I could get a better signal for faster transfer. 
I have Ethernet in all the locations I have TiVo's, so fortunately, I wont' have to depend on wireless.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Like I said it's not that it can't do it, or that they actively prevent you from trying it, but if it doesn't work and you call support they'll just tell you "sorry, we do not support streaming over wifi. Use Ethernet or MoCa instead".


----------

